# Writing in Books - Pencil, Pen?



## mechgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I have seen some conflicting statements about writing in references that will be taken to the exam. I had thought that there should be no pencil in books, but then I saw a post that someone said they could not use pen in their books. I didn't see either mentioned in my letter w/ exam rules. Which is it?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2010)

when in doubt call your state board.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2010)

No note-taking on any references you bring. Only mark the exam booklet.

I got a nasty look from a proctor when I drew a line on a graph from an axis to a curve without thinking about it.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 17, 2010)

Your references should not have any pencil notes in them at all. Notes in pen are allowed in your references if the notes are from before the exam started (remember, you can't bring your own writing utensils). Some states are more strict about enforcing the rules than others, but the basic rule is the same.

Also like VTE said, you are only allowed to write on the exam booklet and answer sheet.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 17, 2010)

Did someone also suggest once before that you go through and highlight any pencil notes in your references?

Personally, I just went through and wrote over any pencil notes in pen.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, highlighting your pencil notes would be a good way to indicate the notes were there before the exam since you're not supposed to have a highlighter in the exam...


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 17, 2010)

From what I gather, the proctors have to witness any writing on anything other than the test booklet and score sheet before they would say anything. I had formulas written in pencil on the inside of my text as a reference and no one said anything; however, they did ask someone to leave for writing on a loose leaf piece of paper.

Be smart during the exam and always think you're being watched... cos you are!


----------



## NEED2009 (Mar 21, 2010)

use pen to save you time talking to the proctors during your exam since you only got 6 minutes per question.


----------



## John_NY (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree. I borrowed some books from my boss and he wrote notes in them back in college.

I don't want to erase someone else's books.

No where in the NCEES agreement does it say you cannot have pencil writing in your references

Nowhere in the NY State website does it say you cannot have pencil.

FWIW, I will be using the books, with the pencil writing and hoping I don't have a problem.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 22, 2010)

John_NY said:


> I agree. I borrowed some books from my boss and he wrote notes in them back in college.I don't want to erase someone else's books.
> 
> No where in the NCEES agreement does it say you cannot have pencil writing in your references
> 
> ...


Reading through several links on the NCEES website, I don't see where pencil notes are not permitted. I guess this has been updated recently (the NCEES candidate agreement was updated Dec 2009):

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Exam_registrati...ay_policies.php

I would still recommend reviewing your state board's policies, and as a safe back-up: call your state board.


----------



## NEED2009 (Mar 23, 2010)

state board is not much help for me when I tried to call to ask questions. I will contact NCEES directly with this if you still want to write notes in Pencil


----------



## MWC PE (Apr 23, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> No note-taking on any references you bring. Only mark the exam booklet.
> I got a nasty look from a proctor when I drew a line on a graph from an axis to a curve without thinking about it.


For the Nashville PE this last time someone specifically asked about making pencil marks while using nomographs and the proctors were okay with it. I think mostly they just don't want you writing down test questions in your reference books. Though there is no way for them from keeping you from remembering a problem. I bet though, if they had one of those Men In Black flash pens they would probably erase your memory before you walked out.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 23, 2010)

Why worry, all of these code and reference books are printed correctly the first time and never ever have errata or corrections. No reason to ever write in books if you ask me

--Sarcasm Off--

I use red or black pen when I have to write in my books. I personally dislike writing in books.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Paul S said:


> I use red or black pen when I have to write in my books. I personally dislike writing in books.


I agree. If I have the need to write in a book, I typically write my note on a sticky note and just use it as a tab.


----------



## MWC PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Sticky notes are considered loose paper here, but small flags are considered permanently attached. Go figure.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 23, 2010)

Here in Colorado, they didn't care if we had pencil notes. I called the board and they referred me to NCEES. I called NCEES and they told me pencil (w/o highlighting) was acceptable. Bummer, because I had been working and noting in pen for 2+ months.

It would be nice if there was a cut and dry rule. When in doubt, stick w/ pen..


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember when I took the exam in April 08, they were still working out the details of sticky notes and tabs here in CO. Technically they weren't allowed because they could be removed and become "loose sheets of paper", but noone seemed to care at the test.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2020)

This blog was... how do you say it? Relevant!!
Finally I have found something which helped me. Cheers!

best acne laser treatment near me
best acne laser treatment near me


----------

